
Apple wins reversal in University of Wisconsin patent lawsuit - tango24
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-decision-patent/apple-wins-reversal-of-university-of-wisconsin-patent-loss-idUSKCN1M81TV
======
bytematic
When you have enough money, no lawsuit affects you meaningfully

